# Ludington luck



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Trolled PM lake Thursday morning and evening with no luck. Went 10mi offshore Friday morning producing only 1 nice coho on NBK Stinger down 70 in 275, decent marks despite the slow bite. Trolled PM again Friday evening and paid off with a 17lb king on NBK again and a 27lb hog on lemon. Sleeping in tomorrow morning then getting back after it the the PM.


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Nice, it can be a grind at Ludington. Some days you get the bear, some days the bear gets you.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have only fished Ludington one time and we only got 2 kings. most of our fishing was done earlier in the yr and done at south haven. got hooked on walleye fishing around 1980 and gave up salmon fishing. Manistee is a good spot for fall fishing. they stack up close to the harbor for there run up the big and little Manistee rivers. its not far from Ludington to Manistee.
sherman


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Chilly said:


> Very cool


Thanks for the recommendation Chilly on the Lakeside Hot Dog truck! Best dog I ever had honestly and my buddies pulled pork sandwich was awesome also. Btw, your buddy says hi, real cool dude. 
Yes this fishing is definitely a grind, gonna go looking for the bear again this evening...


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

we would be right there with you, fished Ludington for the past 20 yrs. last year was the worst. 10 days fishing, got 1 fish. this year is the first year at Olcott, 10 trips out, landed 30 fish. leaving Thursday for 2 weeks at Olcott again. just could not do it again in Ludington this year. It can be great, have fun.


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Trolled 4pm til 10:30ish and got 1 nice coho out in the lake a little ways on magic man stinger behind magnum dipsy setting 1 back 65ft. Not as many marks as last night. Saw 2 kings on and 1 other coho caught, sure there were a more but the fishing pressure was lightest Ive seen In last few days. Gonna blow east 15 gusting to 25 thru late morning tomorrow, gonna try to go offshore tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

east wind should flip water over and bring some fish in. it's amazing how much fishing pressure changes after labor day. have fun. thanks for posting.


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

PDNaz said:


> east wind should flip water over and bring some fish in. it's amazing how much fishing pressure changes after labor day. have fun. thanks for posting.


PDNaz you’re exactly right. We went out to Big sable tonight and the surface water was 59-61F. The thermocline was all over the place and it was 41F down 30ft when 2 days ago it was 70F down 70ft. Cruised the lake looking for fish, couldn’t find any, maybe with the unstable cold water and the quick extreme temp change. 
Went back to the channel and ended 0-2, losing a big 1 near the boat, breaking and taking my magic man stinger I just bought and caught 1 yesterday. It was Capt Chucks last one, gonna have to find another. 
The fish are back in PM heavy, guy at ramp saw 5 caught by 1 boat casting, said everyone was casting cranks. Another day and a half...


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

that's what you want. j-plug's, j-plug's, early morning and evening. the backside of pm will hold fish, troll the whole pm lake. have fun. we are leaving for Olcott Thursday for 2 weeks.


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

PDNaz said:


> that's what you want. j-plug's, j-plug's, early morning and evening. the backside of pm will hold fish, troll the whole pm lake. have fun. we are leaving for Olcott Thursday for 2 weeks.


Thanks for the info Good luck in NY!! Looking forward to the report.


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Fished PM yesterday with a king and a miss in the morning and nada in the evening. 
Went 10mi west today and got 3 steelies, lost 1 and a lake trout. Heading home, sad...depressed...confused....cant wait to go again. Good times. 
On a good note, not sure if it’s true, I heard the alewife is making a comeback.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Heard the same about the Alewives


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Caught one yesterday trolling morning on PM on thunderstick. 26.12 pounder, reports of a lot of big fish this year.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

try anything in a firetiger pattern


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Ludington unlucky this year...fished Thursday morning offshore 100-150fow, plenty of marks 80ft down but no takers. That evening fished 200-350fow with 1 small steelhead, again good marks. Jigged PM lake Friday with 1 screamer breaking us off and 1 landed 24lb. Saturday trolled and jigged PM lake with only a few rock bass caught. Plenty of marks but saw a lot more fishermen than fish.


----------

